

Resources to help you build and grow a company - cstefanovici
http://slinghelp.com/about

======
tjbd3
Big fan of this idea and founder. Signed up for the moment this was announced
and it is truly shaping like the future of "doing a startup".

~~~
cstefanovici
Thanks Tom. Tom will be one of our leading experts in Web Development and is
sure to work with some awesome companies in return.

------
arocelle
Signed up. Let's see what happens

